# Mouldy Malvernbury, Malvern Dec 2014



## mookster (Dec 21, 2014)

I first visited this place over three years ago in October 2011 - back then the place was absolutely mint, totally untouched by vandals and even had the electricity still on. Well what a difference three years makes, stepping foot in here again was like stepping into another world. The pipes got ripped out and the lead off the roof stolen at some point in 2012 which meant water has poured throughout most of the building, which doesn't sound good but as most of the furniture and small items are still left inside (even the packet of co-codamol I found in the office back in 2011) it has lead to the place becoming full of amazing decay and some serious mould issues! I loved it when it was a minter and it looked like everyone had just gone on a day trip to the seaside to be back in the evening, but I similarly loved it in it's much more decayed state. The first floor is a minefield of missing floorboards from where the pipes have been taken out, and the top floor has had a large amount of ceiling come down so it's proper sketchy in parts...























































































Thanks for looking, more from this visit here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157647534095844/

If you want a comparison, here are my photos from October 2011 https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157627925825550/​


----------



## HughieD (Dec 21, 2014)

Amazing set. Really atmospheric place....


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome, I must say, one of my fave explores this place, down to the decay and the setting. I cant believe the white teddy and the crying boy painting is still in the same place I left them when I went a couple of months ago. Thanks for sharing, some lovely pics.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 22, 2014)

Interesting to see how decay has transformed the place completely.

It got vandalised and de-piped within 6 months of being mint. We were gonna stay over here after going to GT manor cos of its pristine condition but when we got here we were shocked and went to a b&b instead


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 22, 2014)

what a difference a few years make, still you've done a great job with the photos. (on my list to do)


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 22, 2014)

The vegetation carpet is amazing!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 22, 2014)

jesus ben what a transformation...i actually prefer it now than when i found it.. just a shame its the way it is


----------



## Dick Derpin (Dec 23, 2014)

Love that bookcase shot!


----------



## brickworx (Dec 23, 2014)

Carpet and bookcases make it for me...nice work


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 25, 2014)

Cracking report and some really great shots, thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness! What a difference! I also went when it was pristine and like you say it was just like the old dears had gone out on a day trip, it felt naughty and like they would walk in any moment. The place smelled of disinfectant and medicines, amongst other things. It does look interesting now though, your shots are fabulous, thank you for sharing


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 27, 2014)

Love the green mossy carpet, great pics


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 28, 2014)

What kind of skank destroyed the crying boy painting!
Here it is in it's former glory.


----------



## King Al (Dec 29, 2014)

Excellent pics as always Mookster, the rapid decay is a shame but the amount of character in the place is great, that moss carpet is lush!


----------



## Lperxx (Jan 29, 2015)

Unfortunately for Malvernbury fans it is now sold and under development, the contents of the house have been cleared out and work is underway to repair the water damage etc. I have the privilege of watching this transformation firsthand and have loved looking at the old pics from way back on this forum.. It's totally amazing to see how it looked prior to the crumbling green mouldy walls and floors and derelict mess that we are faced with.
Love what you guys do..for those who have visited Malvernbury in the past thank you for the pics.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 3, 2015)

That's great, but sad at the same time. That was one of my first explores. Still good to see it again though.


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful photos


----------



## Pilot (Mar 21, 2015)

I know precisely how that bookcase on the right feels! Nice seta,


----------

